# Fairy Tail/One Piece/Bleach Which manga has the most attractive females?



## Siema (Apr 11, 2013)

Fairy Tail:



*EDIT: *One Piece: 



Bleach:



Poll.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 11, 2013)

Was gonna ask why you didn't add Naruto, but they don't have any attractive females. 

aside from Mei


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

I like how Naruto isn't included in this because Kishi couldn't draw an attractive female if a gun was at his balls.  Thank god for fanart!

I think you should use manga art for all 3 series otherwise it already looks like Mashima has the edge since he doesn't need fanart to make his women look attractive.


----------



## taydev (Apr 11, 2013)

Wouldn't it make sense to post _mangaka_ art for ALL of them, instead of original for one and fan art for the others?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 11, 2013)

Fairy Tail solos.
Bleach is a close 2nd.
One Piece is way behind both... -__- Still above Naruto


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 11, 2013)

Bleach of course.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Apr 11, 2013)

Mei is a Godess.


----------



## taydev (Apr 11, 2013)

*sigh* Might as well do this the _right_ way. 

Bleach:


FT:

*Spoiler*: __ 








OP:


Of this poll, I prefer Bleach females, then FT. I don't like how Kishi draws people--Mei and Mabui are his best looking females IMO. I don't like how OP girls look.


----------



## Alita (Apr 11, 2013)

Fairy Tail stomps.



Imagine said:


> Was gonna ask why you didn't add Naruto, but they don't have any attractive females.
> 
> aside from Mei



Kushina, temari, konan, and ino are pretty attractive I'd say.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 11, 2013)

Even though I am female I can tell that Fairy Tail dominates this. No matter how bad the manga is, this is pretty irrefutable.


----------



## Siema (Apr 11, 2013)

taydev said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to post _mangaka_ art for ALL of them, instead of original for one and fan art for the others?


Sorry about that,  I replaced the pics

@ Imagine
that's exactly why i didn't put Naruto


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2013)

Terrible thread


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2013)

Robin>>>Bleach and FT


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I like how Naruto isn't included in this because Kishi couldn't draw an attractive female if a gun was at his balls.  Thank god for fanart!
> 
> I think you should use manga art for all 3 series otherwise it already looks like Mashima has the edge since he doesn't need fanart to make his women look attractive.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2013)

God of Highschool.

Dem nurses.

Also, wtf boobs can't keep floating up. They weigh something.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> *Spoiler*: __



One girl out of the entire manga he puts any effort into drawing.  Okay so as long as the killer doesn't tell him who to draw he should be fine as long as he draws Hinata. 



Original Sin said:


> God of Highschool.
> 
> Dem nurses.
> 
> Also, wtf boobs can't keep floating up. They weigh something.



Its a common gag in manga and anime for a girl with big breast to have them floating in the water whenever she's in a bath. Its supposed to be a feat of how big they are.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> One girl out of the entire manga he puts any effort into drawing.  Okay so as long as the killer doesn't tell him who to draw he should be fine as long as he draws Hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a common gag in manga and anime for a girl with big breast to have them floating in the water whenever she's in a bath. Its supposed to be a feat of how big they are.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 11, 2013)

FT. It's the only compliment i can ever give that manga


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> One girl out of the entire manga he puts any effort into drawing.  Okay so as long as the killer doesn't tell him who to draw he should be fine as long as he draws Hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> *Its a common gag in manga and anime* for a girl with big breast to have them floating in the water whenever she's in a bath. Its supposed to be a feat of how big they are.



Judging from your sig, it's probably _that_ kind of manga and anime.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 11, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Robin>>>Bleach and FT



I totally agree sir


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 11, 2013)

Definitely; by far, Bleach ranks above them.


----------



## taydev (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the anatomy in FT, but the fact that _every_ female has the _exact_ same body type (big tits, tiny waist, big hips and ass) is off putting for me; unless the girl is a child (Wendy etc). 

I prefer variety, which I think Bleach has more of. The female anatomy ranges from petite, flat chested, skinny boyish figures to curvy, big breasted, hips, ass, tall, short etc etc.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 11, 2013)

taydev said:


> I like the anatomy in FT, but the fact that _every_ female has the _exact_ same body type (big tits, tiny waist, big hips and ass) is off putting for me; unless the girl is a child (Wendy etc).
> 
> I prefer variety, which I think Bleach has more of. The female anatomy ranges from petite, flat chested, skinny boyish figures to curvy, big breasted, hips, ass, tall, short etc etc.



Levy is the same age as Lucy and she has small breasts...

The bodies are also not the same, Cana has a bigger ass than all and Juvia has a different waste type.

FT solo's.


----------



## OmniOmega (Apr 11, 2013)

Bleach stomps the shit out of Fairy Tail

I might even consider putting One Piece over'em too. I don't know what it is but Mashima's girls just piss me off


----------



## taydev (Apr 11, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Levy is the same age as Lucy and she has small breasts...
> 
> The bodies are also not the same, Cana has a bigger ass than all and Juvia has a different waste type.



Yea, I forgot about Levy, but she's the _only_ older female with the petite, small breast body type. 

I really see no difference in Cana and Juvia's shape. Can you provide the art from Hiro and show me what you're talking about? 

I can name more females in Bleach with different body types; and their differences are obvious. Bleach stomps.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 11, 2013)

Fairy Tail. Ugh, nowadays, the way Oda draws females pisses me off more and more. I'm not sure if Nami is supposed to look sexy anymore because she seems less and less sexy to me.

Girls of The Wild's pwns them all, though.
where it ends up
where it ends up
where it ends up
where it ends up
where it ends up (the kicking panel near the end)
etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Judging from your sig, it's probably _that_ kind of manga and anime.




If I remember Hinata's breast were also floating when she was being healed. Maybe Kishi just doesn't understand breast physics.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyway here are some comparisons, 
One Piece

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Fairy Tail

*Spoiler*: __ 











Bleach

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 11, 2013)

Bleach>FT>OP
Imo.


----------



## taydev (Apr 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Fairy Tail
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"FT" color pic isn't FT.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 11, 2013)

taydev said:


> "FT" color pic isn't FT.



That's monster hunter orage.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Well its from Mashima so I thought it would be alright but if not then,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Bleach>FT>OP
> Imo.



This sounds about right.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2013)

Tenjo Tenge wins


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 12, 2013)

Bleach, there's no contest here IMO.

FT females seem samey to me, OP has the same kind of problem, but Robin alone makes OP > FT in this regard.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2013)

FT/Bleach>>>OP


----------



## Kirito (Apr 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






look at dat skeleton fanservice





one piece wins for having variety. blech and fairy fail have only same body types and i dont like sameness


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2013)

Bleach. The females are  Especially Nel.

The only female I find attractive in FT is Juvia <3. Aaand thats it. 

OP is alright, though not much variety.


----------



## Markness (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Fairy Tail so I can only comment on Bleach and One Piece. I like both but Oda has a bad habit of using hourglass figures for his women. Bleach girls tend to have more variety, such as Unohana having an elegant rather than sexy look, Tatsuki's tomboyish, and Rukia's cutesy.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone needs to post that FT Chapter cover than shows only Erza's ass in a thong xD


----------



## Jagger (Apr 12, 2013)

Chiyo solos.

Either Bleach or FT.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> God of Highschool.






out of choices I'd give it to bleach easily.
Fairy tale has the same body copy and pasted.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 13, 2013)

Bleach hands down since their women look like sexy real world women while FT is more petite


----------



## Yuki (Apr 13, 2013)

She owns all tho.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 13, 2013)

Yoruichi and Haliblel >>>> all these other drawings


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2013)

yummy 

convert to the brown skin movement


----------

